
Linux Command-Line Editors Vulnerable to High-Severity Bug - LinuxBender
https://threatpost.com/linux-command-line-editors-high-severity-bug/145569/
======
bediger4000
Kudos to Threatpost for putting "Linux" in the headline! This keeps Mac and
Windows people from developing panic about this problem.

I know I would appreciate it if a severe Windows bug was announced with a
headline like "Windows mail servers vulnerable to high-severity bug", because
then I would know to not bother looking at it.

